# Trivia Question-



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

As a supporting player, he was a better general! However, in his youth, this future political leader who revolutionized his country was a player in the 1946 Xavier Cugat film, "Holiday in Mexico".

Who was he?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I know you are not talking about Roddy McDowall.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

nope.....my trivia knowledge is limited on this one and this may be this person's only filmed acting experience, tho he is quite visible in his present occupation to this day....


----------



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Fred Thompson (No idea, just trying to guess by the second clue but after re-reading the first clue, my answer sounds pretty far off base...:shrug:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm thinking Bay of Pigs huh? Not an invader, but a defender huh? Wants to be our friend now huh?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think James is right. That would be the famous baseball player/actor Fidel Castro.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

BINGO!!!!!BINGBINGBINGBING!!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

it's just a shame that he wasn't signed to a major league contract in the mid '50's or so.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hell, he could lie about his age and I'm sure some team would give him a go...


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

If only he had a former drug problem or played for the Mets, the Yankees would have picked him up......


----------

